# 1HP 125 gallon Compressor. What tools can I use?



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

*1HP 125 PSI Compressor. What tools can I use?*

1HP 125 PSI Compressor Craftsman single tank

I need to cut off my exhaust pipe on my car and I need a Air cutting tool. Is my compressor enough to run this small tool? maybe not at max power, but could it be enough to cut off a metal pipe?
I borrowed one from my neighbor, but it's blowing mass air from the rear exhaust on the tool and loosing all the air pressure when I push the trigger. 
I was thinking about buying one for $10 from harbor fright and maybe I wont have this same problem?
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-high-speed-air-cutter-47077.html

What small tools can I run with this compressor beside a nail gun? Not looking for non stop action, but enough to eventually get the job done as it recharges at a semi decent speed compared to other cheap compressors I have used.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You need a large air compressor to run a muffler cutter. Try a sawzall with a fine tooth blade instead


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Size, HP, PSI have nothing to do with a tool working or not, It's CFM you need to be concerned with.

Sounds like it's the tool that needs rebuilding and nothing to do with your compressor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-consumption-tools-d_847.html


----------



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-consumption-tools-d_847.html


Just one of the tools I looked up from that site (Body Polisher) says it only needs 2 cfm, but looking at these tools online they need 3 to 15 cfm and it also seems I don't have enough to run my blowgun which I have no problems running, not constantly though, but still. Good link to atleast get a semi general idea of what I can use. 

But my compressor is rated at SCFM Use At 90 psi 2.4 SCFM so i guess I just don't really have enough and that tool might also have issues as there is almost as much air coming out the back as there is coming out of my blowgun. It's a auto shop tool and it's one that they use, so really I don't know what the deal is with it. 

Looks like I'm stuck with only using nailers, staple guns, air blower and possibly a small air ratchet. 

*Thanks for the quick help everyone. *

I just need to invest in a $400 air compressor to have any fun..


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

You don't have a 125gal compressor!


----------



## SimpleJack (Feb 11, 2010)

Hardway said:


> You don't have a 125gal compressor!


oops haha :whistling2:


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

That being said not much you can run with the compressor you have. I have a 3hp 60gal it puts out 12cfm. I do basic to heavy car repair and it has not failed yet.:whistling2:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Pick up chain cutter. Does a better job anyway.


----------

